# What is the best way to bulk naturally?



## caedus (Jun 29, 2015)

I have some smaller friends looking to gain strength and 20 to 30 lbs of muscle naturally. What the best way to bulk without gear??


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes-eat food and work out a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jshel12 (Jun 29, 2015)

Like previous poster said definitely eat a lot of food, learn to lift heavy weights with proper form, and get sufficient rest. Oh yea and eat more food. Most younger guys want to hear "go to gnc and buy this weight gainer and that creatine and you'll be huge. Eat, train, eat, rest, eat more and be patient.


----------



## caedus (Jun 29, 2015)

jshel12 said:


> Like previous poster said definitely eat a lot of food, learn to lift heavy weights with proper form, and get sufficient rest. Oh yea and eat more food. Most younger guys want to hear "go to gnc and buy this weight gainer and that creatine and you'll be huge. Eat, train, eat, rest, eat more and be patient.


Thanks boyz
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm at 340lbs, but trying to help my small friends that don't want the OJ


johnsonl3872 said:


> Yes-eat food and work out a lot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





OfficerFarva said:


> Eat food.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 29, 2015)

What is oj?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derian06 (Jul 3, 2015)

Dedicated meal plan and lifting some heavy ass weight.


----------



## animale66 (Jul 3, 2015)

Specifically I suggest powerlifting style training.  I use it extensively for my offseason.  

You may want to look into the classic programs - Westside, Wendler, and Starting Streghth are all good ones to look into, especially if they're highly underdeveloped. 

If they are new to weight training specifically (less than 6 months in a gym at all), I believe in training to glycogen depletion.  After doing a few sets, have them hold their hand out straight in front of them.  If they aren't shaking, they ain't done yet - the goal is to get their blood sugar low... for new guys, it doesn't take much since they have not adapted to any training capacity at all 

Then engorge yourself with as much protein and carbs as you can.  I typically like lower fats but if they weigh less than 135lbs, take them to a buffet and just load up.


----------



## James Blunt (Jan 7, 2016)

put more protein intake. And keep fitness.


----------



## Steeldoctor50 (Jan 10, 2016)

Clean calories and lift heavy


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 11, 2016)

Steeldoctor50 said:


> Clean calories and lift heavy



Plus carb cycling


----------



## unclec (Jan 15, 2016)

Food food and more food, and progressive lifting.


----------



## Xxplosive (Nov 4, 2019)

Creatine with every shake and before workout, HMB-Free Acid, BCAA's, butt loads of Agmatine, L-Citrulline Mallate, L-Arginine and Betaine....

And prob 1.5g in protein per pound of bodyweight.

And lift heavy, I'm sick of people thinking lifting light weights with strict form for reps is what packs on meat... Look at pro's, football players and strength athletes, they are all strong as fuck.


----------

